# Redington butterstick thoughts?



## musclebeach22 (Feb 15, 2012)

Has anyone used one of these or does anyone out there have one? I looked at one today at chagrin river outfitters and I couldn't put it down. I'm fighting the urge to buy it tomorrow. I at least want to do some research on them. The one I looked at was an 8' 5wt.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I hate to say this, but the newer glass technology is pretty sweet. I have cast the butterstick, new Superfine glass, and thr Cabelas CGT & CGR. I like all of them, and personally own a Cabelas CGT and CGR. They were extremely discounted when I got them. I would say if you can get the Butterstick....get it. Put a Battenkill III click/pawl on it (or a IV) to balance it out, and enjoy!


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

Ive never handled the " Butterstick" but I do own 2 other Redington rods and they are both nice....Fiberglass has a very different feel that graphite ...Before you purchase you may want to consult some of the Glass Rod guys here on the site...it may not fit your needs.....I have fished glass a time or 3 and liked it ...but at least to me I don't believe it will be as versatile as a graphite rod.....I must admit I would love to own a nice glass rod but as of yet haven't gotten one....they do make nice small stream trout rods ...nice slow forgiving action ...as long as it will fit your needs and fishing style I don't think you can go wrong with it.....Redington is a very good company and they do produce some nice stuff ......


----------



## crkwader (Nov 7, 2008)

Chagrin River Outfitters has them in stock right now and they are sweet rods.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Cabelas has the CGT's on sale, I've been thinking about getting one for sometime but I would prefer a rod somewhere in the{3-4 wgt} 8-9 ft range, probably keep looking. http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabelas-CGT-Fiberglass-Fly-Rods/1409646.uts
Good Luck and Good Fishing


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

I have heard that the CGT is much stiffer than the CGR was. I haven't cast either however. I do have an Eagle Claw Featherlight though for my fiberglass needs


----------



## crkwader (Nov 7, 2008)

kingofamberley said:


> I have heard that the CGT is much stiffer than the CGR was. I haven't cast either however. I do have an Eagle Claw Featherlight though for my fiberglass needs



this is absolutely correct. the CGT is a great rod for the money but it doesnt feel like glass to me. it feels like a softer graphite. It doesnt have that full flexing action that glass is noted for though. I have the 7ft 3wt and while it is a great little rod, I would never call it glass based on its casting action and feel.


----------



## DEAfisher (Nov 10, 2013)

I wanted to try out a glass rod and being a cheap skate I opted for the eagle claw featherlite. All said and done its a great rod for 30 bucks. I have the 7' model running a DT5 it's great fun in the creeks. I'll probably upgrade to a better rod down the road but for now it does the job well for the price.


----------



## meathelmet (Aug 4, 2008)

Question from a newbie....whats a butter stick and application? Bluegill to steelhead?


----------



## crkwader (Nov 7, 2008)

meathelmet said:


> Question from a newbie....whats a butter stick and application? Bluegill to steelhead?


I think the best application is for small to medium sized creeks, or out of a canoe/kayak. As far as fish go, I wouldn't feel comfortable landing a steelie on one, but I am sure you could.


----------

